# Blue Razz flavor powder



## Sully (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone know where I can buy it? I want to mix up a batch of my own custom blend preworkout drink, and I need the raw flavoring powder for it. Where do the Supp companies buy this stuff from? Anyone have any ideas? I've been doing google searches all day and can't find anything except blue raspberry candy powder, and I don't want anything with a bunch of sugar or carbs. I appreciate any help guys.


----------



## joshck77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ive been doing the same thing with no luck on flavoring...thats the only thing I need now


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 9, 2014)

I just use crystal light.


----------



## joshck77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah ive used sugar free single packets too but im trying to make in bulk lol I have all my supplements even dmma just cant find flavoring in bulk


----------



## Sully (Jul 9, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I just use crystal light.



I was just worried that the flavors wouldn't stand up to the bitter/caustic taste of some of the ingredients in it. Guess that's gonna have to be the route I go.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2014)

I do know.   Info costs 5 $ sully ..


----------



## joshck77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Someone told me try alibaba but I havent even looked yet lol.....id like to know where to get that flavor too tho


----------



## Sully (Jul 9, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I do know.   Info costs 5 $ sully ..



But I need that $5. I'm saving up for penis reduction surgery.


----------



## Sully (Jul 9, 2014)

joshck77 said:


> Someone told me try alibaba but I havent even looked yet lol.....id like to know where to get that flavor too tho



I already checked alibaba. Couldn't find blu razz flavor. The flavors I did find were only available in something like 5 kilogram minimum orders, and I really think 11 pounds of flavoring powder is a little more than I need.


----------



## Sully (Jul 9, 2014)

Correction. Alibaba does have blue raspberry flavoring powder. Minimum order, 200kg. 450lbs of flavoring powder is a little overkill for home brewing a batch of preworkout.


----------



## joshck77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sometimes u can email the person and they will work with u....if not maybe we can get some guys to go in on it and split it up lol







Lil' Sully said:


> Correction. Alibaba does have blue raspberry flavoring powder. Minimum order, 200kg. 450lbs of flavoring powder is a little overkill for home brewing a batch of preworkout.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 10, 2014)

Alibaba...lmfao... 50$ ems shippng.. very cost effective. !  

911 -911  new product.!!!!!  Called koolaid   thin packs u add sugar and water to..

Or.
http://www.bluepacificflavors.com/index

Or.. buy citric acid powder aka " vitamin c raw"   and loranne oil flavor extract.  Make whatever flavor  sour u want. 

15 $  paypal due now .


----------



## silverback66 (Jul 17, 2014)

Also this..  No blue raspberry but they have other flavors 

https://www.mrsupps.com/ProductCategories/14/Extreme+Flavors/


----------



## Sully (Jul 18, 2014)

Can't believe I forgot about that place. Might try the watermelon and limeade.


----------

